# Job seeking visa question



## kljunar (Aug 21, 2020)

Guys,
I have read many things about new law and Fachkraft.I am serbian(non EU passport).

1.I have B1 Goete Certificate and will go for B2 and I am master of Chemistry and Science
2.I have no experience in Chemistry
3.I am 34 years old,living in UAE working as Cabin Crew

I would like to try to find job as Chemist in Germany.My question is AFTER GETTING JOB SEEKING VISA FOR 6 MONTHS,HOW TO KNOW WHERE TO GO TO SEARCH FOR JOB?WHICH CITY AND WHERE TO LIVE?
And also what is APraktikum in Chemistry?Is it only for students or is it sort of experience?

Thank you for any answer!I am aware that now it is hard bcs of pandemie,but when it is over to have some plan.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Since you don't have any work experience in your field and are working at a job that doesn't require a degree, you will need to demonstrate that you have well researched the job market and have a realistic chance of finding a job in Germany in order to obtain a JSV.

I would recommend checking out the BASF website as well as https://www.chemie.de/ in addition to stepstone. 

Since you've already graduated, you won't be able to obtain a work visa for an internship.


----------

